# Who eats muskrats?



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

There a restaurants called kolas kitchen in Chelsea i think that's the name it's on there menu if you never tried it This would be the place


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Boatown said:


> There a restaurants called kolas kitchen in Chelsea i think that's the name it's on there menu if you never tried it This would be the place


Is that owned by Johnny Kolakowski?


----------

